

Anonymous targets indefinite detention bill - muraiki
http://www.tgdaily.com/security-features/60237-anonymous-targets-indefinite-detention-bill

======
xer0
Anonymous lists the names of Portman's children in the attack.

I don't have much problem with the "attack," which mainly lists Portman's
public information.

But his children are innocents and vulnerable, and it's beyond the pale to
involve them. People with an interest in this issue are not the only people
who read the web. Sometimes knowing a name is all you need to social engineer
a crime.

Don't do this, it's wrong.

